# screaming feels good



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

so I was walking home today after job hunting (yes!) and these guys driving by yelled ****! at me and I screamed F*CKER back and flipped them off....god that felt good.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:clap


----------



## WanderingSpirit (Jan 13, 2006)

:lol :boogie


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, way to go yojez! **** those guys.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Way to go!!! :clap


----------

